# ft. Lb. torque for intake manifold bolts



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was looking for some technical information about torquing down intake manifold bolts. 64 tripower intake manifold. How many ft. lbs. should be applied? Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Someone will jump in here to help you out. I couldn't imagine it to be more than 30ft lbs.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't remember...I've never used a torque wrench. Snug, about 20 pounds is fine 30 is too much....about a good pull on a standard length wrench. be sure to snug up the long, thin bolt at the front of the intake that holds it to the timing cover FIRST. Then tighten the manifold in a cross pattern, a litle at a time, from the center out. I go a little at a time, in about three stages. That way, it's even and does not leak. Good luck.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My 66 shop manual calls for 40 +/- 5 for intake manifolds, 64 should be the same.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I stand corrected.....I found the same thing in print. Also, use Anti-Sieze on the one long manifold-to-timing cover bolt, and tighten it first. Forgot that one.


----------



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Timing chain cover*

Thanks for the feedback. I'm very close to installing my tripower and want to make sure I get it figured out before removing the first bolt. 

One last question...you don't have to take the timing chain cover off, do you? It looks like you can take out that long bolt from the cover to the intake and remove the intake?

Thanks again!


----------

